# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2014



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Oktober 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 12/2014 ist ab sofort    online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. November   2014  am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise   einige  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware   12/2014 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und   Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 12/2014 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 12/2014 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Marcimoto (25. Oktober 2014)

Nettes Cover! So einen Stapel GTX970 hätte ich auch gerne  und dann auch noch wahrscheinlich ausgewählte Testsamples ohne Spulenfiepen 
Und eine richtig ordentliche Vollversion, auch wenn ich sie schon habe 
Auch sonst sehr interessante Themen, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, freu mich schon


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Oktober 2014)

Spulenfiepen ist natürlich auch ein Thema (inklusive Rechtsberatung) – und nein, die Muster sind keineswegs fiepfrei.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rarek (29. Oktober 2014)

gut zu hören das nich zu doll/garnicht gesondert wird bei den Samples


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. November 2014)

Eben habe ich die 12/2014er Auflage aus dem Briefkasten genommen und kurz überflogen. Ihr habt meine derzeitigen Interessen genau getroffen:
Der zuständige Mitarbeiter war fleißig und hat den PCIe-Bus anhand des Sockels 2011-3 analysiert. Die Darstellung finde ich kurz, aber instruktiv und auf Anhieb verständlich. Es folgt konsequent ein Artikel zum PCIe bei SSDs. Das liefert mir das Wissen für meine Absicht, mit dem Erscheinen der SM 953 die M.2-Schnittstelle entsprechend zu besetzen.
Auch den Vergleichstest "DDR4-RAM" finde ich prickelnd, weil meine RipJaws 3000 in Kürze zeigen sollen, wie weit sie über die 3000er Grenze hinauf können. Bin noch bisschen am Hadern, weil die wohl nötigen 1,5 v VDIMM eher den IMC der CPU treffen als das RAM- zumindest ist das meine Vermutung.
Dann die Vorstellung der "Enthusiast-Plattform 2011-3". Fürs Erste nur die objektive Beschreibung der einzelnen Boards. Künftig solltet Ihr hier am Ball bleiben, denn es wird an vielen Stellen von Start- und USB3-Bugs berichtet. Mein Tipp: Verfolgt das mal und seit aufmerksam im Umgang mir diesem Sockel. Es wird hier noch viel Lichts ins Dunkel gebracht werden müssen.
Last not Least trifft der erste Ausblick auf WinX voll ins Schwarze, denn im nächsten Jahr möchte ich auf einer M.2-wie oben erwähnt- WinX als zweites OS installieren.


----------



## -------- (3. November 2014)

Sehr nice Themenwahl, freut mich echt.
Leider läuft die DVD bei mir nicht, das war bisher bei fast allen PCGH DVDs so, aber dort war mir die Vollversion meistens egal.
Blood Dragon ist schon ne ganz andere Sache ...
Das CD Laufwerk rumort zwar ein bisschen aber dann tut sich nix mehr und alles ist so als hätte ich keine DVD eingelegt.
Was kann ich da tun, und kann ich mir das Spiel auch ohne DVD runterladen?
MFG


----------



## MDJ (3. November 2014)

-------- schrieb:


> Was kann ich da tun, und kann ich mir das Spiel auch ohne DVD runterladen?
> MFG


Wenn wieder ein Beilage-Blatt mit Steam-Key in der Zeitschrift ist, dann ja. Einfach den Key bei Steam aktivieren, dann kannst du es normal downloaden


----------



## -------- (3. November 2014)

Na ja, hat erst mal nicht geklappt über Steam, aber dann hab ich bemerkt, dass das ja ein UPlay Spiel ist


----------



## GoldenMic (3. November 2014)

Arg, ich muss noch bis Mittwoch warten bevor ich weiß welche GTX 980 ich mir bestelle.
Arg!


----------



## Klarostorix (4. November 2014)

Was interessiert dich denn? Könnte ja mal spoilern


----------



## Noxxphox (4. November 2014)

Nice, wie immer ne suoer ausgabe 
Besonder die übersicht mitm pcie bus fand ich yehr sinvoll und informativ...  Endlich mal ne schöne erklärung wie wo was gebau bei den neuen systemen aufgeteilt wird... Da es ja einige spekulationen dazu gab


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was interessiert dich denn? Könnte ja mal spoilern


 
Das nähme doch die ganze Spannung.  Heute ist schon Dienstag.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (4. November 2014)

Ich will aber das Mittwoch ist


----------



## Klarostorix (4. November 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich will aber das Mittwoch ist


Ich auch, Mittwoch hab ich schon Wochenende


----------



## GoldenMic (4. November 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Was interessiert dich denn? Könnte ja mal spoilern


 
Mich interessieren die sonne werte des leisesten gtx 980 Designs


----------



## Klarostorix (4. November 2014)

Bin nun bis heute Abend noch in der FH...


----------



## drebbin (4. November 2014)

Und morgen darf er dann gerne schriftlich zuschlagen :p


----------



## GoldenMic (4. November 2014)

Ich schlage immer schriftlich zu. Halt das Warten allerdings kaum aus


----------



## drebbin (4. November 2014)

Dann haben wir was gemeinsam  
Hab heute versucht die kioskdame weich zu kriegen ob Sie die Zeitung schon hinten liegen hat...morgen nach der Arbeit wird dann halt zum Dealer vor Ort gerannt


----------



## sirwuffi (4. November 2014)

Was ist denn aus dem angekündigten Bericht über das "NSA-sichere" Windows geworden. Habt ihr doch noch erkannt, dass das ein Oxymoron ist oder hattet ihr Besuch von Männern in dunklen Anzügen?


----------



## wolflux (5. November 2014)

Hallo, ihr habt Euch wieder selbst Übertroffen, bin noch am durchlesen.
Ich vermisse den Bericht über den i7 5930k oder habe ich den übersehen? 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2014)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> Was ist denn aus dem angekündigten Bericht über das "NSA-sichere" Windows geworden. Habt ihr doch noch erkannt, dass das ein Oxymoron ist oder hattet ihr Besuch von Männern in dunklen Anzügen?


 
Kommt – die Frage ist nur das Wann. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. November 2014)

Super Ausgabe, & endlich mit dem (Auf)erklärbär über  PCI-Express.
 Evtl. schafft Ihr es noch die angestrebten Vorschauthemen wirklich in der folgenden Ausgabe zu realisieren. Sonst ist es für die Leser nur heißmacherei. 5930K!?
 & zuletzt mit super Vollversionen wir Tropico4, Alan Wake & jetzt FC3 Blood Dragon. Wenn die DVD-Ausgabe ständig gute Titel enthält, müsste ich nicht monatlich zwischen der DVD-Ausgabe & dem Magazin Switchen. Nur dann wäre auch ein Abo für mich sinnvoll.


----------



## HeinzNeu (5. November 2014)

Sorry, aber ich finde das Niveau der Seite 2 hier im Thread "Feedback..."einfach nur unterirdisch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde das Niveau der Seite 2 einfach nur unterirdisch.


 
Könntest du das bitte etwas genauer erläutern? Danke!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Tom (5. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde das Niveau der Seite 2 einfach nur unterirdisch.


 
Die Logitech-Anzeige?  Oder das Niveau von Seite 2 hier im Thread.

Oh. Raff war schneller. Aber weniger witzig


----------



## HeinzNeu (5. November 2014)

Mich erstaunt zwar etwas,  dass Du das aus eigener Wertung nicht nachvollziehen kannst, nichtsdestotrotz:
Ich finde Diskussionen, weshalb es nicht schon Mittwoch ist und wo man sich die PCGH kaufen kann, mit Verlaub, sinnlos.
Auch abschweifende Vermutungen über Männer im schwarzen Anzug, die in bedrohlicher Weise die Redaktion besuchen würden, finde ich absurd, weil eine gehaltvolle,  ironische Anspielung zu weit entfernt ist.
Wenn dieses Niveau aufrecht erhalten bleibt, sehe ich für mich keinen Betätigungsraum mehr.


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. November 2014)

Ich kann leider noch kein Feedback geben da ich mir das Magazin gleich erst kaufen werde,  aber ich kann trotzdem sagen das ich toll finde dass endlich mal der Vergleich zu PCIe 2.0 und 3.0 dran kommt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. November 2014)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Mich erstaunt zwar etwas,  dass Du das aus eigener Wertung nicht nachvollziehen kannst, […]


Da ich auch kurz davor war, nachzufragen: Man kann das Forum auch so einstellen, dass mehr Beiträge auf einer Seite angezeit werden - bei mir sind wir derzeit noch auf Seite 1 des Threads …


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2014)

Ich bekomme Sie gleich und dann stürze ich mich auf den GPU Test.
Damit ich mir endlich "bald" eine Karte kaufen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2014)

Ich hab sie seit dem Nachhauseweg und hatte direkt den GPU Test aufgeschlagen.
Ich weiß jetzt welche Karte meiner GTX 770 folgen wird. Danke PCGH!


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich hab sie seit dem Nachhauseweg und hatte direkt den GPU Test aufgeschlagen.
> Ich weiß jetzt welche Karte meiner GTX 770 folgen wird. Danke PCGH!


 
Jetzt will ich auch wissen welche es bei dir wird.
Also raus mit der Sprache.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. November 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich auch wissen welche es bei dir wird.
> Also raus mit der Sprache.


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...4330-gtx-770-gtx-980-xeon-e3.html#post6934393


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2014)

Dein Thread beantwortet meine Frage allerdings nicht wirklich.
Ich weiß, dass du eine GTX 980 haben möchtest.

Mich interessiert vielmehr von welchem Hersteller.

Auch wenn ich den Kauf einer GTX 980 nicht richtig nachvollziehen kann.
Wegen max. 10FPS mehr als die schnellste GTX 970.
Da zahlt man ungefähr 10€ für jede weitere FPS.
Wäre mir kein Aufpreis von 200€ Wert.

Dann lieber gleich zwei GTX 970.


----------



## Fried_Knight (5. November 2014)

Wirklich gute Ausgabe! Besonders wieder der Vötter'sche Teil. Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## consumer (6. November 2014)

Die Erneuerung der CPU Kühler Testplattform scheint allein schon vom Testaufwand sehr sinnvoll und der 1 Sone Test gefällt mir gut. 
Ich hoffe das sie möglichst lange unverändert bleibt und die Testergebnisse der nächsten Jahre gut vergleichbar bleiben. 
Es wäre interessant zu wissen gewesen wie der Brocken 2 und Mugen 4 im Testfeld abgeschnitten hätten. 

Zum Thema GTX 970/980 Hype wäre ein Test der Zotac GeForce GTX 970 interessant da sie mit ihren kleinen Abmessungen 
und der niedrigen (unübertakteten) Leistungsaufnahme gut für kleine Gehäuse geeignet ist.


----------



## stein345 (6. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2014 				*

Interessant zu lesen das wieder nur GPU, CPU und Mainboard die Hauptthemen sind.
Als wenn es sonst nix wichtigeres gäbe.
Wie wäre mal ein Gehäuselüfter test im eingebauten zustand, 

weil komischerweise dann so gut wie keiner flüsterleise ist.
Dann kommen auch Soundkarten und Lautsprecher viel zu kurz,
aber stimmt wir wollen ja einen leisen Rechner haben.
Da kann man ja nicht noch extra Lärm machen.


----------



## Pixy (6. November 2014)

Finde die Ausgabe diemal auch sehr gelungen.
Habe bis Nachts um 12 darin gelesen und deswegen heute morgen leicht verschlafen.

Was mich etwas wundert ist, warum werden bei sämtlichen Benches/Tests nur aktuelle CPU's verwendet?
Oder seht ihr z.B. einen i7 3770k auf einem i7 4790k Niveau?
Auch würde mich ein Test mit einem i7 2600k interessieren.

Ansonsten wirklich gelungene Zeitschrift.
Bin diesmal sehr zufrieden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. November 2014)

In Spielen sehen wir den i7-3770K bei 84,4% des 4790K, den 2600K bei 81,9%. Zumindest sagt unser Spiele-Leistungsindex das. 

Der Grund für die häufige Verwendung aktueller Prozessoren ist einfach, dass diese standardmäßig in unseren täglich genutzten Testsystemen eingesetzt sind. Wir setzen nicht für jedes neue Spiel einen kompletten Rechner inklusive HW-Zusammenbau neu auf.


----------



## wolflux (6. November 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr habt Euch wieder selbst Übertroffen, bin noch am durchlesen.
> Ich vermisse den Bericht über den i7 5930k oder habe ich den übersehen?
> MfG.
> wolflux


 
Ich weiß Ihr ignoriert mich gerne  seufz, flenn, schluchz, tropf, tropf


----------



## beren2707 (6. November 2014)

Deine Frage ist wohl schlicht untergegangen, sowas kommt vor. Ich hoffe, dass dir ab diesem Beitrag zu deiner Anfrage Klärung verschafft werden kann.


----------



## wolflux (6. November 2014)

Ist schon OK. hätte ja auch dorthin schauen können, so so Raff ist sie weggebrochen,  bitte gebt ihm keine teure CPU. mehr in die Hand, wenn er alles kaputt macht. Nur Grafikkarten 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. November 2014)

consumer schrieb:


> Die Erneuerung der CPU Kühler Testplattform scheint allein schon vom Testaufwand sehr sinnvoll und der 1 Sone Test gefällt mir gut.
> Ich hoffe das sie möglichst lange unverändert bleibt und die Testergebnisse der nächsten Jahre gut vergleichbar bleiben.
> Es wäre interessant zu wissen gewesen wie der Brocken 2 und Mugen 4 im Testfeld abgeschnitten hätten.



Ich werde versuchen, auch in künftigen Marktübersichten noch ein paar alte Kühler auf dem neuen Testsystem nachzutesten. Diesmal war der Platz allerdings beschränkt und neue Kühler wollen auch getestet werden.




stein345 schrieb:


> *AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2014 				*
> 
> Interessant zu lesen das wieder nur GPU, CPU und Mainboard die Hauptthemen sind.
> Als wenn es sonst nix wichtigeres gäbe.
> ...


 
Wieviel zusätzlichen Lärm Vibrationen und Resonanzen hervorrufen, hängt nicht nur vom Lüfter, sondern auch vom Gehäuse ab. Dabei geht es nicht nur um die allgemeine Stabilität des Gehäuses, sondern auch um die spezifischen Kombination. Trifft der Lüfter eine Resonanzfrequenz des Gehäuses, hilft auch solide Bauweise nur noch bedingt. Leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit, derart spezifische Interaktionen objektiv zu testen.
Ich kann nur dazu raten, gängige Entkopplungsmethoden zu nutzen und ggf. Gehäusestrukturen im Luftweg (insbesondere vor dem Lüfter) zu entfernen, um Turbulenzen zu reduzieren.


----------



## Pixy (6. November 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> In Spielen sehen wir den i7-3770K bei 84,4% des 4790K, den 2600K bei 81,9%. Zumindest sagt unser Spiele-Leistungsindex das.
> 
> Der Grund für die häufige Verwendung aktueller Prozessoren ist einfach, dass diese standardmäßig in unseren täglich genutzten Testsystemen eingesetzt sind. Wir setzen nicht für jedes neue Spiel einen kompletten Rechner inklusive HW-Zusammenbau neu auf.



Danke für die Antwort.
Klar setzt ihr nicht für jeden neuen Test ein neues Testsystem zusammen.

Hatt nur daran Gedacht, weil die Mehrheit mit Sicherheit noch einen i7 2600k oder einen i7 3770k nutzt.
Man kann sich dann ja schlicht nicht, an den Benches orientieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2014)

Einfach etwas langsamer als ein 4790K, ist doch einfach.


----------



## Ralf345 (6. November 2014)

Wo hat Galax das GTX 970 Exoc 1.1 Bios veröffentlicht? Auf der Webseite gibt es nichts.


----------



## Larve74 (6. November 2014)

Meine Anerkennung für diese tolle Ausgabe. 
Sehr gut finde ich die obere Tabelle "Übersicht der Taktraten der Probanten" auf Seite 27.

Daraus lassen sich zusammen mit der Testtabelle vielfältige Schlüsse ziehen.

Z.B. dass die 2 Karten von EVGA bei niedrigster GPU-V in fast jedem Spiel und dabei bei fast höchstem Boosttakt auch noch mit die Sparsamsten sind.
Das spricht für mich für eine hohe Grafikchip-Güte. Daraus würde wiederum eine maximale manuelle Übertaktbarkeit der GraKa folgen.

Vor Jahren hatte ich schon mal gelesen, dass EVGA (als Exclusivhersteller von nVidea) ausgewählte GPU´s erhalten soll. Das würde in diesem Fall fast so aussehen.


----------



## LTB (7. November 2014)

Ich habe ein Frage zu eurem Sone Messgerät.

Wie hoch ist die Messabweichung, was gibt der Hersteller an? Wo ist der Arbeitspunkt, ist die Abweichung Linear?

Denn bei eurem neuen Kühlertest gibt es Abweichungen zum alten Testverfahren was die Sone Messung angeht und wenn man es relativ ausdrückt ist die Abweichung zb beim Noctua (Testsieger: altes und neues Testverfahren) doch schon ziemlich hoch. Speziell bei 75% Lüfter Geschwindigkeit. *0,7 Sone vs 0,3 Sone*. 
Hier ist die Abweichung doch ziemlich hoch, auch wenn man Subjektiv vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied hören wird aus einem geschlossenem Gehäuse.

Ich unterstelle hier das die Lautstärke Messung identisch zum alten Testverfahren ist.


----------



## fabsie (7. November 2014)

Hallo,
Bin ich der einzigste, bei dem die neue Ausgabe noch nicht im Briefkasten lag?


----------



## DerMega (7. November 2014)

Mal ne doofe Frage:
Der Code für die Vollversion ist nur in dem Exemplar mit der DVD enthalten, richtig?
Weil in der Non DVD Version ja auch drin steht, dass der Code sich auf dem Kärtchen, zwischen Seite 66 und 67, befindet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. November 2014)

LTB schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Frage zu eurem Sone Messgerät.
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Messabweichung, was gibt der Hersteller an? Wo ist der Arbeitspunkt, ist die Abweichung Linear?
> 
> ...


 
Gut beobachtet, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Der Unterschied (1,1 zu 0,7 Sone - 0,3 bzw. 0,2 Sone sind die 50% Messungen) ist wesentlich größer, als mit Messungenauigkeiten erklärt werden kann und er wäre, zumindest im direkten Vergleich auch hörbar.
Wenn ich alle Messwerte berücksichtige, scheint es so, als wäre die Lüfterdrehzahl der 75%-Messung im älteren Test niedriger gewesen, als im neuen. Jedenfalls ist nicht nur die Lautheit relativ niedriger, auch die Temperaturen fallen relativ höher aus. Ich werde das mal mit Reinhard besprechen.


----------



## skyscraper (7. November 2014)

Erstmal einen ganz großen  für die neue CPU-Kühler Testmethode! Sehr sinnvoll finde ich die Änderungen wie die Angabe der Minimalgeschwindigkeit, den 1-Sone-Test und auch der große Zusatzlüfter. Dass das ganze euch dann auch noch die Arbeit erleichtert, finde ich super. Die benutzte 150W-CPU finde ich gut gewählt, wobei es eventuell noch interessant wäre, wie sich die Kühler auf einer Haswell-CPU verhalten (gerade im genauen Vergleich mit dem Sandy-Xeon). Es ist aber klar, dass das dann zu viel Arbeitsaufwand für euch wäre.

LG, sky


----------



## drebbin (8. November 2014)

Wirklich schöne Ausgabe.
Aber den Kühlertest, der auch wirklich gelungen ist würde etwas versaubeutelt.
Die Alternatewerbung direkt mittendrin...unschön.

Desweiteren hätte ich mich über einen Brocken 2 im Test gefreut.
Er ist sehr beliebt und der Gegenspieler zum himalaya 2.

Mfg drebbin


----------



## LTB (10. November 2014)

Ich gestern meine neue SSD (512GB) ausgepackt.
Windows 7 installiert. Treiber und noch mehr Treiber installiert.
Dann die Spiele Plattformen á la STEAM,ORIGIN.
Spiele Downloads gestartet und einen netten Nachmittag mit der besseren Hälfte verbracht in aller Hoffnung am Abend mal wieder eine Runde BF4 zu daddeln.

Da kam mir der Gedanke "Hej, neue Platte, mehr Platz, FC3 BD als Bonus im Heft, gleich mal testen" 

Gesagt getan: Steam angeworfen, Code Eingabemaske geöffnet, Code eingegeben und siehe da, es ging nicht 
Nach mehrfachen rum probieren hatte ich es aufgegeben und bin mit der anderen Hälfte los.

Am Abend dann doch nochmal das Heft genommen und die Installationshinweise auf Seite 7 oder so tatsächlich gelesen. Und was steht da? *Ubiplay wird benötig*. 
Also Ubiplay (oder so) geladen, hatte noch ein Account durch FC3, und da endlich das Spiel freigeschaltet.
Mit einer Affengeschwindigkeit von knapp unter 1mb/s  (an der Leitung liegt es nicht, lag wohl an Ubisoft  ) das Spiel gesaugt.
Während dessen mit der anderen Hälfte den Abend bei Diablo 3 im Coop an der PS3 verbracht (Belial auf Meister III mit einer Zauberin und einem Barbar lv 60(5)) nicht gepackt, aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem. Heute Abend dann hoffentlich FC3 BD.

Was lerne ich daraus, *besser* pcgh Print *lesen* und *nicht* nur *blättern*


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Gut beobachtet, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Der Unterschied (1,1 zu 0,7 Sone - 0,3 bzw. 0,2 Sone sind die 50% Messungen) ist wesentlich größer, als mit Messungenauigkeiten erklärt werden kann und er wäre, zumindest im direkten Vergleich auch hörbar.
> Wenn ich alle Messwerte berücksichtige, scheint es so, als wäre die Lüfterdrehzahl der 75%-Messung im älteren Test niedriger gewesen, als im neuen. Jedenfalls ist nicht nur die Lautheit relativ niedriger, auch die Temperaturen fallen relativ höher aus. Ich werde das mal mit Reinhard besprechen.



Fazit: Im Abgestress des älteren Tests kam es wohl zu einer Verwechslung der Maximaldrehzahl. Wie auch im Fließtext erwähnt, wurden 1200 U/min als Nennwert angenommen. Tatsächlich sind es 1500 U/min und unser Testmuster dreht mit 1480 U/min. In der Folge wurde der NH-U14S das letzte mal mit nur 900 U/min für die ""75%"" Messung getestet.
Die unterschiedlichen Temperatur- und Lautstärkemesswerte sind somit beide Male berechtigt, aber der ältere trägt die Einordnung "75%" zu Unrecht. An den Eigenschaften des Kühlers ändert das natürlich nicht - dass wir gerade bei 75% messen, ist ein eher willkürlich ausgewählter Punkt. Man könnte auch von vorneherein 80% oder 70% machen, in diesem Fall geschah dies zufällig.
(It's a feature, not a bug: Wir haben somit, zusätzlich zu 100%, 75% und 50% auch noch eine 60%-Messung im Heft  )




drebbin schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Ausgabe.
> Aber den Kühlertest, der auch wirklich gelungen ist würde etwas versaubeutelt.
> Die Alternatewerbung direkt mittendrin...unschön.
> 
> ...


 
Der Brocken 2 steht auf meiner "bei der nächsten Marktübersicht nachtesten"-Liste. Da mit dem Brocken Eco bereits ein zweiter EKL-Kühler im Test war, musste ich mich zwischen Brocken und Himalaya entscheiden. Letzterer hat, aufgrund des mittlerweile sehr günstigen Preises, das Rennen gemacht.


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2014)

Da ich nicht weiß wo ich es hinpacken soll, es aber indirekt auch mit der letzten Ausgabe zu tun hat:

Lob und Anerkennung für das Backoffice der Abonnementenverwaltung. 

Ich hatte wegen meines Umzugs zwar einen Nachsendeantrag gestellt, wußte aber nicht, das Presseerzeugnisse nicht nachgesendet werden. 

Mittwochs bei der Kundenbetreuung angerufen, Freitags waren die 3 fehlenden Ausgaben im Briefkasten.  

Hut ab und ein großes Dankeschön.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2014)

Liebe Redaktion...

normalerweise ists ja nicht meine Art irgendwo rumzujammern, nachdem ich nun aber endlich mal Zeit hatte die 12/14 zu lesen bin ich doch an einer Stelle angekommen wo ich mich am Kaffee verschluckt habe.

Man blättere zur Seite 100:
Hier wird ein Extreme-PC vorgestellt mit den Worten "_Dieser besteht aus den feinsten Komponenten auf dem Markt, ohne dabei völlig in maßlose und übertriebene Geldverschwendung abzudriften".
_
Nun mag man ein SSD-Raid und 32 GiB RAM was beides nur in seltenen Spezialfällen einen Vorteil hat noch unter dem Deckmantel "Kompromissloses High-End" durchwinken, als dann aber der Satz
_
"[...] Nennleistung von 1200 Watt. Damit ist stets sichergestellt, dass [...] nie zu wenig Strom bekommen."



_Wir reden uns im Forum den Mund fusselig um Usern technisch zu erläutern warum es Schwachsinn ist ein 1200W-NT in einen PC zu bauen der nicht mal die Hälfte verbraucht (und das tut euer Extrem-PC nicht - ich habe die gleichen Komponenten und selbst mit starkem OC schafft man die 600W nur mit großer Mühe und alltagsfernen Tests) und ihr baut da munter ein 1200er NT ein mit der Ansage "keine Geldverschwendung" im Vorfeld? Ein 750er wäre sogar unter dem Vorwand "späteres Aufrüsten" mehr als ausreichend gewesen (sogar ein 550er schafft die aktuelle Hardware noch!).


Hier hätte ich mir wirklich mehr Fachkunde bzw. durchdachteres Layout des PCs gewünscht von einem Magazin das den Anspruch hat, eben nicht die BlödiaMarkt Kunden anzusprechen, die 1200W-PCs kaufen weil eben die Zahl so schön groß ist. 


Und jetzt kommen wieder die Threads wo User in Standard-Spiele-PCs die 300W fressen 1200er NTs einbauen weil "in eurer Zeitung steht dass das gut ist".


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. November 2014)

moin leute, hab morgen die "neue" ausgabe geholt und wie immer super  aber, liest eigentlich noch jemand eure hefte korrektur? ich hab insgesamt 4 fehler gefunden, und ich hab noch net mal jeden artikel gelesen.

bsp: seite 16 rechts unten, ihr schreibt in der Zwischenüberschrift "Sapphire radeon r9 280 ITX Compact OC" dann ist unten die rede von einer r9 285 (was ja eigentlich die abgebildete und richtige karte ist ) 

sonst aber wie immer top  (mach ja selber auch öfter fehler ) wollts nur mal erwähnen, da mir das in euren letzten paar ausgaben n bissl aufgefallen ist 

@incredibleAlk: jo, hab mich auch gewundert, warum gleich 1200w O.o damit kannste ja 4 980 betreiben  + mächtig oc


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. November 2014)

Servus. Erstmal ein großes Lob an euch für die aktuelle Ausgabe. Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut!


Jetzt aber noch was anderes. Da ich mein Abo nicht gekündigt habe, hat es sich ja automatisch verlängert. Um 1 Jahr?

Das Problem war nur, dass sich mittlerweile meine Kontodaten geändert haben und die 60€ nicht eingezogen werden konnten. An wen muss ich mich wenden bezüglich der Kontodaten? Wie mache ich das mit der "Einzugsermächtigung"? Ist da jetzt wieder Schriftkram angesagt, sprich n Brief schicken oder geht das auch per mail? Oder wie ist das Vorgehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Das Problem war nur, dass sich mittlerweile meine Kontodaten geändert haben und die 60€ nicht eingezogen werden konnten. An wen muss ich mich wenden bezüglich der Kontodaten? Wie mache ich das mit der "Einzugsermächtigung"? Ist da jetzt wieder Schriftkram angesagt, sprich n Brief schicken oder geht das auch per mail? Oder wie ist das Vorgehen?


 
Am besten meldest du dich kurz bei PCGH_Thilo, der kann dir da garantiert weiterhelfen - oder dir mindestens sagen wo die neuen Kontodaten hin müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. November 2014)

ggf. direkter:
https://shop.computec.de/kundenservice/default/index/


----------



## wolflux (14. November 2014)

Betrifft den Bericht über DDR4 Speicher ab Seite 58, (59).
Der Einfluß über den BCLK, Strap 100,125 sind jetzt bekannt aber es gibt noch die Möglichkeit über den Speicherteiler von 133 zumindest im ASrock X-99M Killer, 100 BCLK-( System), den 2666 Speicher mit 2666 anzusprechen. 
So läuft er bei mir auch ohne XMP.
Ein treuer Leser von Stephan Wilke.
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## MDJ (14. November 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen ist natürlich auch ein Thema (inklusive Rechtsberatung) – und nein, die Muster sind keineswegs fiepfrei.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Habe die _Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition_, kann aber die Aussage in der Testtabelle bezüglich des Spulenfiepens nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Höre schon ab 100fps aufwärts ein gaaaanz leises Zierpen aus meinem CoolerMaster HAF Advanced.
Vermutlich hattet ihr mit eurem Model Glück 
Zumindest hört man im Desktop nichts von der Karte, sie ist echt sehr leise! Und beim Zocken stört mich das leise Zierpen (welches sowieso sehr gering ausfällt) zum Glück sowieso nicht, da ich ein G35 auf´m Kopf sitzen hab


----------



## Xagi (15. November 2014)

Ausgabe gefällt  und die Vollversion is wirklich n cooles Extra, Rüste grad auf und hab dann direkt was zum testen  
Bissle eigenartig find ich nur die Seite "CPU und GPU richtig wählen" ...z.b Radeon 290x in der oberen Tabelle..alles Grün aber Grafikkarte bremst? soagar bei nem AthlonX4 860? o.O

mfg
Xagi

Edit: ok, habs verstanden^^ hatte die Erläuterung der Farben auf der linken Seite nicht gesehen, verwirrend is die Tabelle aber iwi trotzdem


----------



## alfalfa (19. November 2014)

Gestern bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen, die PCGH mit DVD zu kaufen und zu lesen.

Ich muss sagen - ich bin sehr beeindruckt, dass genau die Themen behandelt wurden, die ich mir in der letzten Umfrage zur nächsten Ausgabe gewünscht habe (auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nicht (nur) wegen meiner Wunschäußerung erfolgte)! 
Das war zum einen der umfangreiche Test von Maxwell Grafikkarten, der auch DHE-Kühldesigns wie das der Palit 970 einschließt und zum anderen die Frage, welche Temperatur- und somit auch Lautstärkevorteile ein DHE-Kühler dem Gesamtsystem bringt, was auf Seite 38 anschaulich beantwortet wurde.
Vielen Dank euch!

Ich lag also mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass die Umgebungstemperatur im Gehäuse spürbar sinken kann, wenn eine Grafikkarte mit DHE-Kühler zum Einsatz kommt. Genau diesen Effekt kann ich nun auch beobachten, nachdem ich meine GTX 460 mit Axiallüfter gegen die von euch getestete Palit GTX 970 austauschte. Da sich in meinem Fall der CPU-Kühler direkt über der Grafikkarte befindet, ist der Effekt noch größer, denn Wärme steigt ja bekanntlich nach oben.

Als kleine Revanche für eure Mühe werde ich, wenn ich heute Abend dazu komme, ein User Review zur Palit GTX 970 posten, in dem ich darauf eingehe, wie man durch BIOS Modifikation eine Karte bastelt, die im Idle sehr leise ist (Lüfter auf 7% / 300 RPM), mit einem Boost auf 1500 MHz ordentlich Leistung bringt und dabei trotzdem noch vergleichsweise kühl bleibt.


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. November 2014)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Ich lag also mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass die Umgebungstemperatur im Gehäuse spürbar sinken kann, wenn eine Grafikkarte mit DHE-Kühler zum Einsatz kommt.



Da hattest du aber eine ganz neue Vermutung....^^



Das ist doch eh schon seit etlichen Jahren bekannt...


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2014)

Man muss sich halt entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist: Niedrigere Temperaturen oder ein niedrigeres Betriebsgeräusch.


----------



## alfalfa (19. November 2014)

Natürlich ist das keine neue Vermutung, aber von vielen wird dieser Unterschied meistens als vernachlässigbar dargestellt.
 Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied selbst in einem relativ großen Gehäuse mit guter Durchlüftung doch so groß sein kann.

 Und zum Thema "niedrigere Temperaturen oder ein niedrigeres Betriebsgeräusch" - genau das ist ja der Knackpunkt!
 Eine Grafikkarte mit Radiallüfter ist grundsätzlich erst einmal lauter als eine mit Axiallüfter(n), das stimmt. Aber: Da die Gesamttemperatur im Gehäuse sinkt, drehen auch die Gehäuse- und der CPU-Lüfter weniger auf und dadurch kann es unterm Strich dann sogar leiser als mit einer Karte mit Axiallüfter sein. Zumindest ist genau das nun bei meinem System der Fall - es ist leiser als vorher mit Axiallüfter-Karte.


----------

